# Kurze Pause ins Programm einbauen



## mike2103 (4. Jan 2005)

Hi

ich hab da mal eine Frage:

und zwar möchte ich in meinem Programm in einem JLabel eine
Nachricht ausgeben lassen und diesenach 3-4 Sekunden wieder
löschen.
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen könnte. Hat da vielleicht
jemand eine Ahnung?

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2005)

Eine Pause von 4 Sekunden kann man so erzeugen:

```
Thread.sleep(4000);
```


----------



## mike2103 (4. Jan 2005)

das mit dem sleep(4000) funktioniert nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle,
mein Code sieht dann folgendermasen aus:

.....
gfx.jLabel60.setText("Meldung");
Thread.sleep(4000);
gfx.jLabel60.setText("");
.....

der Text erscheint dann aber gar nicht auf dem JLabel.
anscheinend wird noch während der sleep-befehl läuft
die setText("")-Moethode aufgerufen und somit das JLabel geleert.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2005)

Threads blockieren die Swing Komponenten!

Abhilfe schaffen Timer (Timer werden von Sun auch empfohlen da Threads manchmal irgendwas machen)


```
gfx.jLabel60.setText("MELDUNG");
new java.util.Timer().schedule(new java.util.TimerTask(){
public void run(){
gfx.jLabel60.setText("");
}},4000);
```

Glaub so müsste es gehen (ist im Kopf geschrieben!!)


----------



## mike2103 (4. Jan 2005)

Danke!

das funktioniert genau so wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2005)

Das ist das Schöne, man kann auch noch nebenbei was lernen. :toll:


----------

